# First post and Amare Stoudemire Mo Capping NBA 06



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Folks, Suns fan here, long time lurker. Just thought you all would be interested in seeing this article on Amare at IGN. There's pics of him at a motion capture session since hes the poster boy for the game. There is also videos, apparantly he broke down the backboard they were using while capturing his dunks 


http://sports.ign.com/articles/651/651518p1.html


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That was a sweet article. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

nice, thanks for the article and welcome to the board!


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh so that is the PSP NBA game then? I don't have a PSP but I may get that game since Amare is on it. Maybe he can sign it for me.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice, thanks for the link. Maybe Amare will break down a backboard this year against San Antonio, and it will fall on Manu.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Nice, thanks for the link. Maybe Amare will break down a backboard this year against San Antonio, and it will fall on Manu.


Doubtfully... Manu will have already flopped into the seats before Amare even gets a chance to dunk the ball.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

:whatever: Aint no love for Manu...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> :whatever: Aint no love for Manu...



Unfortunately...NO! :cheers:


----------

